# Noises in the night



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We have lived in Devon for 15 years and heard badgers, deer, tawnys, peregrines and foxes at night. Last night there was a noise I am unable to recognise. Imagine an excited child pretending to fire a gun - POW POW POW, with 1 or 2 second intervals. Whatever it was wasn't enough to trigger the security lights. I looked out but the moon wasn't strong enough to throw any light. - Any suggestion?s


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Bottle of wine before you go to bed.
I never hear a sound :lol: 



Eric


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Squirrels barking sound a bit like that - cross between a Pow and a high-pitched "Chuck Chuck Chuck" noise.


----------

